# Speedy 207



## TomS (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello every one, I appreciate the opportunity to be part of your forum. Although I may be submitting more questions than answers, I hope this doesn't become an inconvenience to anyone.

I recently purchased a Masterwood Speedy 207 boring machine to eliminate a lot of the cabinet side boring that I do in my small commercial orientated cabinet shop. I was wondering if anyone has experience with this machine and if so who was their main point of contact for maintenance? I am located in Charleston, South Carolina.

thanks for your help

TomS


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Kristech (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Tom,
I am familiar with the Speedy 207 and I might be able to help you for free, there is also MW-PS-USA that can help you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Robert, this is an old post from 2011 and Tom was last on the forum in Jan 2012.

There cannot be too may Speedy 207 users out there.


----------



## TomS (Oct 12, 2010)

*Better late than never....*

You're right Robert, it has been a long time since I was last on this forum. During that time I have managed to get my 207 up and running, and I must say, it is a very nice piece of equipment. Now I can't wait until I can actually upgrade to true "Screen-to-Machine" CNC. The 207 has performed flawlessly, however, there are always those jobs that seem to be just outside it's dimensional boundaries, but I guess that's the case with every piece of equipment in the shop.


----------



## Kristech (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Tom, the speedy is a nice little machine and I have a customer here that loves it. It does have it's limits but it is simple and I think that's why it was so popular in it's time. They only stopped producing it 2 years ago so parts will still be available for a few year.


----------



## Krepatil (Oct 1, 2014)

*Speedy 207 reset axes problem*

Hi to all, and greetings from Croatia.

I am new to this forum, and need a help with this machine.
Recently, friend of mine, bought this machine from a second hand. Machine was out of use for about 10 years. For the best, we never sow that machine at work at all. Now, our problem is, that we can't find any person which was manipulate, or repair this machine.
After reading a manual, for beginning we try to use already created program. When we try to compile program, error message appears: Break per error 00.00.0090, which refers to Emergency pressed (translated from Italian manual, 'Emergenza premuta' in orig). We checked all buttons and switches, and all are OK.
After deleting an error message, and press Compile again, new message appears: "RESET THE AXIS BEFORE COMPILING". That's OK, but according to manual, resetting of axis is only available in 'Manual' mode, but 'Manual' mode is not accessible. When we press number 4 on keyboard in a Main menu, to access to the 'Manual' mode, only what happens is a blinking of screen, and Main menu still stay opened.
Few days before, while I was searching for any damaged or corrupted parts in electric circuit, I noticed that micro-switch marked as YSP (micro protection) in electric circuit diagram wasn't wired according electric diagram. That confused me because, I assume that this must be an error in diagram, and, who normally would rewire working machine without reason ('don't fix what is not broken' - rule)?
Differences are: in diagram, cold side of NO contact was grounded, but on machine was not. NC contact was wired properly. But, now, I'm in some kind of dilemma. When NO contact on micro-switch become closed, +18V pole become grounded. That wouldn't be the problem, but in my diagram other pole (-) already was grounded. If both poles are grounded at the same time, they become short circuited. Wouldn't this overload Greatz, fuse, or secondary transformer coil (18V) and burn them, or I miss something? 

Please, help us, and sorry on my English,
Tomislav


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bump.

Speedy 207 masterwood. Cnc PTP - YouTube


----------



## Krepatil (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks James,

I found this video and comment before, but i found this Thread on forum too.
"http://www.cnczone.com/forums/diy-cnc-router-table-machines/153375-conversion-old-masterwood-speedy-207207cn-piont-point.html#post1568028]Need Help! conversion old masterwood speedy 207207cn piont to point.html" (not allowed me to post url jet)

I posted a replay with question on Thread, and I sent an e-mail to "*sairpres*", e-mail: "[email protected]" but didnt receive any answer or comment jet.

Greetings from another side of the World,
Tomislav


----------



## Kristech (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Krepatil & James,

I am a Masterwood agent and had this same problem many years ago. I will have to go through my old files to dig out a solution for you. if my memory is correct at the stage you are at it is not a matter of rewiring anything. I will check this out later tonight and let you know what I find.


----------



## Krepatil (Oct 1, 2014)

Thx Kristech,

I asked help by e-mail from Masterwood on '[email protected]' but didn't receive any answer jet. 
In my previous post I said that 'sairpres' had a same problem and solved it, but didnt't reply on my e-mail.
If it can help, he said:" I tried to reset the axes to zero but I can not, also displays the error 0.0.090, I have understood that it may be for some emergency button or low pressure, I checked buttons, switches and all it's okay."
Later he posted:"The signal feeding the drivers are not retained because he was corrupted by a microswitch limit, and this could not come in manual mode I realized, change it and now it works perfectly."
Don't know what exactly micro-switch it refers, but that's the reason why I was looking for damaged micro-swith, and then found this differents in wiring and diagram...
Waiting for your reply.

Regarda, Tomislav


----------



## jsokd (Oct 9, 2014)

hello ! so , my speedy 207 ,first installation ,
as many people , i have a problem , message error 0.00.090 .
what's the pressure limit ?
after must reserch , i am also bored.

thanks for answer.


----------



## Krepatil (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi, 
not sure in PSI, but think about 4kg/cm2 (bar). If you think that this couse an error, try to connect together both wires on presure-switch; or, use an multimetter and messure resistance between contacts on pressure-switch. (Don't know how familiar you are with an electricity, but before measuring turn master switch off, disconnect one wire from the pressure-switch and then measure the resistance). Should be allmost 0 ohm when air pressure is correct.
Or; wait for Kristech, like me, maybe got a better advice...


----------



## Krepatil (Oct 1, 2014)

Jensen,

Instruction manual said:
- compressed air pressure............6-8 atm (87 to 116 PSI)


----------



## jsokd (Oct 9, 2014)

*air pressure speedy 207*



Krepatil said:


> Jensen,
> 
> Instruction manual said:
> - compressed air pressure............6-8 atm (87 to 116 PSI)


it's ok to 6 /7 bar in general entrance air pressure .

but my question is in the second / ?
and in the third ? in the drilling head?

after controls air pressure is ok .

but system command alkways said error .....

thanks for answer.


----------



## Krepatil (Oct 1, 2014)

OK, 
maybe Kristech can help us, but we must wait...


----------



## jsokd (Oct 9, 2014)

*continuation*

hello now i can reset the machine .it's ok and good for job .

but no program can be started.
when the screen said press any touch to start .nothing occurs.

i don't know why.


thanks mr krepatil and other ...waiting for mr kristech....
bye


----------



## Kristech (Nov 16, 2013)

I am so sorry for delay. Mr. Krepatil please check the rear side of the control unit. when power is on please check the green LED of the CPU board. it must be blinking with a frequency of about 1 blink per second. If RUN LED is solid or off then you have a major issue and will possibly need to replace CPU or have it serviced.
Mr. jsokd I am not clear at what point you are, please e-mail me a picture of the screen you are referring to: [email protected]


----------



## Kristech (Nov 16, 2013)

Krepatil, do you still have problem with error 0.0.090?


----------



## Krepatil (Oct 1, 2014)

Thx Kristech,
will check tomorrow for RUN LED and after that will post a replay to you...


----------



## Krepatil (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry for delay too,
Kristech, when the power is ON, RUN LED on the CPU board blinks as you said it should be (frequency of blinking is about 1 blink per second). If could help, I can update video to Youtube and post a link, or send video to you on your e-mail above.


----------



## Kristech (Nov 16, 2013)

if you contact me through my e-mail I would also reply faster.


----------



## Kristech (Nov 16, 2013)

Krepatil, glad your up and running now.


----------



## Krepatil (Oct 1, 2014)

Kristech,
Everything works fine thanks to you.

Best regards


----------



## KomputerMan (Mar 3, 2014)

For what its worth I just ordered a Shark Pro. I'm sure I'll have way more questions than answers too... for awhile... 



TomS said:


> Hello every one, I appreciate the opportunity to be part of your forum. Although I may be submitting more questions than answers, I hope this doesn't become an inconvenience to anyone.
> 
> I recently purchased a Masterwood Speedy 207 boring machine to eliminate a lot of the cabinet side boring that I do in my small commercial orientated cabinet shop. I was wondering if anyone has experience with this machine and if so who was their main point of contact for maintenance? I am located in Charleston, South Carolina.
> 
> ...


----------



## Martin van Rooyen (Sep 30, 2014)

*speedy 207 errors*

How do I solve this error 1.2.1004 thanx in advance


----------



## dustboy (Mar 15, 2018)

I have been offered a Speedy 207 for next to nothing..owner never figured it out and just wants it out of his shop. I haven't had a chance to switch the machine on yet, but it's "brand new". I'd love to park this thing in my garage and play with it. I've been running and programming CNC's professionally for 10 years so I should be able to sort this machine out.

Is TomS still tuned in to this thread? How is your Speedy running?


----------



## dustboy (Mar 15, 2018)

I got my new rotary phase converter wired up this weekend, and spent a couple hours troubleshooting the machine. I was getting the 0.0.090 error, not sure what it was but after I deleted the error, zeroed the axes (reset) and made sure both lights on the electric eyes were on (I don't have room for the safety fences so I taped the reflectors to the front of the eyes) I tried to run the demo program...no luck, but I had a suspicion that the vacuum pump might be running backward. I pulled off the hose to the valve and sure enough it was blowing rather than sucking. I reversed two of the wires from the phase converter to the machine, and the vac pump ran correctly. 

After that, I was able to run the "demo" program. Have to say, this machine runs very smooth and very fast, much faster than the big yellow router I used to own. I do need a spindle on this machine, I want to use it for much more than drilling holes. Even though it doesn't have a proper Z-axis, I am wondering if I could remove the grooving saw and put a spindle in its place. This assumes that I would be able to run G-code on the machine, and I haven't figured out how to do that yet. 

The other option is to strip the control system and servo motors off the machine and use a simple stepper control. This would give me a modern interface and much more flexibility.


----------

